# What poundage for Vegas indoor?



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Just wondering what is the poundage a lot of you pro's shoot at Vegas? I was there last year watching and saw quite a few guys that shot hunting bows I would guess were in the 60 to 70 lb range but again those guys weren't shooting great scores either. I want to shoot there this next year and want to get set up early enough to get scores I can be proud of. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Whatever you are most comfortable with. For some, when you go down past a certain poundage you don't hold as well. I personally like a holding weight of about 17lbs. Speed isn't imortant consistancy is the key.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

shoot someting you are compterable with 

holding weight and bow mass weight are 2 of the 5 keys to archery

the others are 
3 shoot consistancy 
4 have the money to go to the shoots 
5shoot a HOYT JKJKJKJKJK lol


sry i needed my laugh for the day


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

ILOVE3D said:


> Just wondering what is the poundage a lot of you pro's shoot at Vegas? I was there last year watching and saw quite a few guys that shot hunting bows I would guess were in the 60 to 70 lb range but again those guys weren't shooting great scores either. I want to shoot there this next year and want to get set up early enough to get scores I can be proud of. Thanks for the help in advance.


thats why.. all worn out by last end... 55#lbs for me on spots !


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*What poundage*

I have a 50lb max bow but shoot another at 60 for 3D, I will try the 50lb and see how consistant I can be. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tjroadie (Dec 27, 2007)

*lbs*

many like to be holding 22-23 lbs.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I shot 60 pounds with my Apex at 65% let off. Now I have a Vantage Elite set at 55-56 pounds and 55% let off. It's all about holding weight and not getting tired from drawing the bow.


----------

